# AMF Skyrider project



## Stu D (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello all, I just received this AMF Skyrider and was hoping to get it into rideable condition so as to enjoy it while I slowly refurbish as I can. 

It seems to be in pretty good condition as far as I can tell - except for the frame’s paint and the painted rims have rusted quite a bit.  I plan on regreasing the bearings and replacing the tubes, tires, and chain to start. So far I have washed it and sprayed it down with wd40. I did try rubbing a spot with a 0000 scotch brite pad but it quickly went to almost bare metal. So I put down the pad and slowly backed away. 






Any info or tips from the more experienced among you as to how you would proceed? This site has a wealth of information but it’s also a bit like drinking from a firehouse! There’s a lot of information to take in. 

I was hoping to perhaps receive some advice before I really dive right in and thus avoid potential pitfalls and mistakes. So in short, what would you do? How would you proceed?Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## Oilit (Apr 18, 2018)

Scotch-Brite is pretty abrasive, we had a wheel of the stuff at a shop I used to work at that we used to polish metal forming dies after heat-treating, it would get them slick as glass. If you're trying to remove the top layer of oxidized paint then you need some kind of abrasive, but I would limit it to some kind of polishing paste. If you want to clean up rust, look up OA (oxysomething acid) baths. There are people on here who have some impressive results and the pictures to prove it!


----------

